# thomas



## xzhou (May 19, 2011)

here are some photos of my sweet little peach pie. he's 9 weeks old now.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww wow what a cutiepie


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh bless hes gorg. love his colouring


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Scrummy! love the forth pic! little Angel


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!! 

Viv xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: he's purrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## xzhou (May 19, 2011)

I always find myself looking at him with a soppy smile on my face!


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Aww He's Beautiful! In Every Picture He Looks So Innocent! Nawrrr.. :smile:


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Scrummy! love the forth pic! little Angel


That 4th pic is the best, so very cute!!


----------



## xzhou (May 19, 2011)

MurphyMoo said:


> Aww He's Beautiful! In Every Picture He Looks So Innocent! Nawrrr.. :smile:


haha innocent he may look, but he's also a vicious little tiger!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

awwwww he is super lovely and cute


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Aww little baby  Isn't he lovely!

I think I need to go on a MoggyBaby style "shopping spree" and pick me up a certain lickle kitten


----------

